# Bitter Almond EO



## soapballs (Mar 13, 2014)

I just bought a bottle of Bitter Almond Essential Oil from WSP.  Actually it is the only thing I even ordered to scent some soap with and for that go figure that night after it was delivered to my house I open up the  Soap Crafting new book from the Soap Queen's and it stated in their book along with a handful of other EO's to never use Bitter Almond in any soaps or bath and body products since they are not safe to use!  I was like oh go figure it was the only single thing I bought to try a to scent our soap with :-(.  I think WSP is a well educated soap supplier and do not think they would ever sell anything unsafe.  At the same time I think that the Soap Queen's are also very knowledgeable in soaping as well.  So I am very confused on this one.  Can anyone shed some light to me why Bitter Almond would be considered unsafe? There was no notes of anything not included in this Bitter Almond that may be included in others making theirs more safe or anything either.  It said it was 100% natural too..knowing not all natural stuff is safe for bath & body but still I am stumped.  I have not contacted WSP yet to question it.  Thought I would see if anyone could chime in here if they had any clue why the book would say not to ever use it.  

Thank you!:wave:


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is some info on bitter almond but what you bought isn't true bitter almond. If you read the ingredients, its listed as Cinnamomum cassia leaf oil,   Prunus amygdalus dulcis (sweet almond) oil. There is more info under the question and answer section. True bitter almond isn't available for purchase in the US.

Personally, I think the description is a bit shady and I would try and return it for some plain almond FO. 


http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...ientId=314&activeIngredientName=BITTER ALMOND


----------



## soapballs (Mar 14, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Here is some info on bitter almond but what you bought isn't true bitter almond. If you read the ingredients, its listed as Cinnamomum cassia leaf oil, Prunus amygdalus dulcis (sweet almond) oil. There is more info under the question and answer section. True bitter almond isn't available for purchase in the US.
> 
> Personally, I think the description is a bit shady and I would try and return it for some plain almond FO.
> 
> ...


 
I guess I did not consider it not being actual Bitter Almond. I am very sensitive to chemicals so I do not use any fragrance oils. I just bought this since I thought it would be fun if we tried to get a bit more advanced and risky and used some honey in the recipe and also added some ground up oatmeal.  So I thought well this was a good choice to use as a scent from the Essential Oils they carry. 

It smells exactly like the original scent of Jergens body lotion to me. The boys both liked the smell a lot which surprised me and they both said it smelled like cherries. So it a nice natural scent for scenting something with a cherry scent I guess. I myself do not like it all that much but it is not bad.  At least I know the kids will use it maybe so that is a plus. 

Thank you for the reply I am not thinking straight these last few days.  Silly weather all flipping around as got the best of me.  I am not sure if they except returns...I honestly thought I deleted it from my order and was surprised it was on my invoice...must have forgot to delete it.  Well I guess we will find a use.  I also wanted to try to make those Tallow Candles so perhaps this would be a good way to scent them?  At least that is a use for it too.  But at least I only ordered a small bottle but still its on the expensive side for using as a scent.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 14, 2014)

If it has a good almond scent then try it out and see how you like it in CP. I personally love almond, especially in lotions. You might want to double check to regulations and see if its ok to use in candles.
When you do order EO's in the future, always check the ingredients and read the reviews to make sure you are getting what you want. Its weird that they can take cinnamon oil and remove the cinnamon scent and have it end up smelling like almond.


----------

